# Manicotti (Spinach & Cheese Filled)



## RAYT721 (May 30, 2004)

Manicotti – Italian Style

8 oz. uncooked manicotti shells
2 eggs, beaten
2 tbsp. finely chopped onion
1/2 c. grated Parmesan cheese
2 (12 oz.) cartons creamed cottage
   cheese
9 oz. pkg. frozen chopped spinach,
   thawed, squeezed to drain
4 oz. (1 c.) shredded Mozzarella
   cheese
32 oz. jar spaghetti sauce
1/4 c. grated Parmesan cheese

Cook manicotti shells to desired doneness as directed on package.  Drain; place in cold water.  Heat oven to 350 degrees.  Grease 13"x9" baking dish.  In large bowl, combine eggs, onion, 1/2 cup Parmesan cheese, cottage cheese, spinach and Mozzarella cheese; mix well.  Drain manicotti.  Fill shells with cheese mixture.  Place side by side in prepared dish.  Pour spaghetti sauce over manicotti; sprinkle with 1/4 cup Parmesan cheese.  Bake at 350 degrees for 35 to 40 minutes or until bubbly.


----------

